# Betadine or Nolvasan (chlorhexidine)



## zesty_17 (Jun 28, 2011)

What do you use/recommend using and why? 

I have always sided towards chlorhexidine because of cautionary literature of using betadine on softshell turtles- but would enjoy your views on this. I have also used nolvasan on amphibians with some success as well, and however use either method exchangeably on crocodilians.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 28, 2011)

Betadine kills white blood cells and that's what needed for regrowth. I was always taught to use the Betadine first then use Nolvasan if of course we are talking about shell rot...I like Nolvasan...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2011)

I use them both, however, I only use the Betadyne once, the very first use. After that I use the chlorhexidine.


----------



## HLogic (Jun 28, 2011)

Chlorhexidine. More effective than povidone iodine and less toxic to eukaryotic cells - just keep it away from eyes (long term) and meninges...


----------

